

Introducing Posterous Spaces - aatif
http://blog.posterous.com/introducing-posterous-spaces-the-easiest-way

======
vicngtor
Isn't this just like G+'s circles or Facebook's friend-list feature?

~~~
aatif
Yep, seems almost the same!

